# Ok I'm suffienantialy drunk now.



## JOHNNY QUEST

Here ya go...lol


----------



## fishingtwo

Rock-On..JQ


----------



## Gary

Your rythem guys needs a few more drinks bro. And a tuner. :sheepy:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm the rhythm guy,,, Just looped while drunk. Lets go ahead and pick it apart now....I said I was drunk.... Try it sometime ... Lol. :work:


----------



## Gary

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm the rhythm guy,,, Just looped while drunk. Lets go ahead and pick it apart now....I said I was drunk.... Try it sometime ... Lol. :work:


Maybe you could use a rhythm guy? I can't play lead.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Here Gary this is my version ...


----------



## HTownBoi281

HAHAHAHAHAHA I think we all need to band together and get him a lead on a new better job!! Its only been 2 days and he's bled a rat and now he's making music videos?? LOL


----------



## Gary

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here Gary this is my version ...


There ya go brother! 

That's more my style. I guess I'm getting old and distortion is no longer an option. And maybe even electric is losing favor to me for nothing a good old fashion box guitar.

Rawk on bro! :brew:


----------



## Gary

Aight Randall. I did a 12 pack and "freestyle'd" and kinda messed up. :headknock

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=wbCqVxPqvXU


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Gary said:


> Aight Randall. I did a 12 pack and "freestyle'd" and kinda messed up. :headknock
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=wbCqVxPqvXU


Fix the link ya drunk... Lol........:brew2:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I got it now... Here. Fixin ta give you my version of that song.... He he....
This is yours....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Here's mine. Hiccup... Well I had been drinkin....:cheers:


----------

